# Temperaturanzeige



## markh (13 November 2018)

Hallo,

gleich das nächste Problem:

An einer Logo8 sind 2x Am2 RTD angeschlossen. alles leuchtet so wie es soll grün 
4x Pt100 daran verdrahtet, auch richtig, mehrfach überprüft.

Ich finde den Fehler nicht, eigentlich sollte das beigefügte Problem laufen. In der Simulation zieht alles top aus. Doch leider nicht beim Webserver. es werden keine Temperautrwerte angezeigt.

Kann mir jemand helfen?
Ich seh den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht.

Gruß
Mark


----------



## GUNSAMS (13 November 2018)

Du rufst ja auch im Meldetext die Temperaturen nicht auf.

Dann Data Log erstellt auch nur beim Starten der Logo keinen einzigen Eintrag, weil keine Parameter eingetragen sind.


----------



## markh (13 November 2018)

Ok

und wie würd das richtig aussehen?

hab doch im Meldetext die Messverstärker eingetragen, und davon dann `Ax verstärkt`, ich weiß da leider nicht weiter.

Hättest Du eine Verbesserung für mich?

Gruß
Mark


----------



## GUNSAMS (13 November 2018)

Bei dem Programm, welches du hochgeladen hast, ist weder im Meldetext noch im Data Log eingetragen.


----------



## markh (13 November 2018)

ach verdammt,

der Inhalt des Meldetextes ist nicht mit gespeichert worden


----------



## markh (13 November 2018)

jetzt aber das richtige programm


----------



## GUNSAMS (13 November 2018)

So, kommen wir zum nächsten....

Beim mir werden im Webserver die Temperaturen jetzt angezeigt.
Da du aber im Basismodul alle 4 AI freigegeben hast, sind AI1 bis AI4 für das Basismodul reserviert. Die 4 Analogeingänge der beiden AM2 RTD sind damit AI5-AI8.

Dein Data Log wird jetzt zwar loggen, aber nur einen einzigen Eintrag beim Start der Logo und dann nicht mehr, weil der Freigabeeingang des Data Log mit einer ständigen 1 angesteuert wird.


----------



## markh (13 November 2018)

Hab jetzt im Basismodul alle AI deaktiviert, dann ist jetzt AI1-4 für die 2 RTD´s richtig. Oder?

Nur leider wir immer noch nicht die tatsächliche Temperatur angezeigt. Was kann das denn nu noch sein? In der Simulation ist alles richtig....
Noch ne Idee dazu?

Das mit dem Data Log hab ich noch nicht begriffen, was muss ich da ändern?

Gruß
Mark


----------



## GUNSAMS (13 November 2018)

Was wird dir denn angezeigt?
Mit der Aussage: "Nur leider wir immer noch nicht die tatsächliche Temperatur angezeigt." kann kein Mensch etwas anfangen.
Schreibe mal, welche Temperatur angezeigt werden müsste und welche angezeigt wird.

Das Data Log loggt, wenn es am Freigabeeingang einen positiven Flankenwechsel erkennt. Da du aber ständig 1-Signal am Freigabeeingang hast, wird nur ein Log-Event auslöst.
Du steuerst den Freigabeeingang am besten mit einem Impulsgeber an.
Beispiel:
Du willst alle 5 Minuten die Temperaturen loggen. Du stellst beim Impulsgeber eine Impulsdauer von 1s und eine Impulspausenzeit von 4min und 59s ein.


----------



## markh (13 November 2018)

-50 wird angezeigt, bei allen 4 Eingängen.

Das Modul als auch die Fühler hab ich bereits auf Anschlussfehler oder defekt geprüft, sogar schon gegen neue Einheiten getauscht.

Tatsächlich müßten die Temperaturen wie folgt sein:

1 ca 60-85 C
2 ca 35-45 C
3 ca 55-70 C
4 ca 60-70 C

Was kann ich tun?

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis mit dem Impuls.

Gruß
Mark


----------



## GUNSAMS (14 November 2018)

Wenn die RUN/STOP LEDs bei den Modulen grün leuchten, du keine AIs auf dem Basismodul aktiviert hast und jetzt immer noch weiter AI1- AI4 abfragst, dann sind entweder die Module defekt (was ich nicht glaube) oder die PTs sind nicht richtig angeschlossen.
-50 °C kann soll Unterbrechung als auch Kurzschluss bedeuten.
Was hast du denn für PTs? 2 Leiter? 3 Leiter? 4 Leiter?
Wenn 2 Leiter: Hast du eine Brücke zwischen Ux- und ICx verdrahtet?


----------



## markh (16 November 2018)

Hab alles getestet
PT100 3-adrig alle heil
die AM an derer Logo getestet, alle heil.
Schlussendlich die Logo getauscht, alles wieder neu verdrahtet... Und siehe da, es funktioniert.
Seltsam nur das die vorherige Logo digital Ein/Ausgänge alle geschaltet hat, nur mit den AM wollte nix.

Nu läuft alles, auch wenn ich nicht weiss warum die alte Logo solch Anomalien zeigte.
Danke für die Hilfe


----------

